# AUDIGY PRO external I/O Hub schematics



## AUDIO (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

The analog inputs of my AUDIGY 2 ZS PRO sound card don't work, would anybody have the electronic schematics of the external I/O Hub of this card ?

Thanks.


----------



## AUDIO (Jan 25, 2009)

*AUDIGY PRO external I/O Hub -> repaired*

Hello,

I've repaired the external I/O Hub of my AUDIGY PRO, by changing one of the PCM1804 Analog to Digital Converter.

None of the 3 analog inputs were working, and the 5 volts (7805) and one 3 volts (LD33) regulators were very hot.
The PCM1804 assigned to the 3rd Analog input was in defect. When I removed it the other channels started to work again.

Cheers.


----------

